# R33 gtr insurance



## Johnas90 (Sep 13, 2017)

I was wondering if anybody can help me with who is the best to get insurance with for an imported r33 gtr I am 27 is it better to go through the specialist company's or the normal ones?


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Search button is your friend here.

Usual companies worth a call include A-Plan, Pace Ward, Sky, Adrian Flux, Greenlight....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

insurance section is a better bet as well. Moved


----------



## Johnas90 (Sep 13, 2017)

Adrian flux is a joke quoted me 4K cheapest av been quoted is 1200 off privilege


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Insurance quotations are different for every individual. Two people of the same age driving the same model car and even with the same NCB discount won't pay the same premium.

Your age, occupation, postcode, NCB, previous driving experience in performance cars, modifications, how and what you will be using the car etc etc all play a part.

Try each of the companies above/search the forum.


----------



## Johnas90 (Sep 13, 2017)

I a will thanks a know the post code makes a big difference it's 2500 at me Mothers address in Wrekaton and only 1200 at mine in Chester le street


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Johnas90 said:


> I a will thanks a know the post code makes a big difference it's 2500 at me Mothers address in Wrekaton and only 1200 at mine in Chester le street


be sure the car is kept where it is insured. They will check if it gets stolen


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

I've insured mine with Admiral this year. 
It was cheaper on a multicar insurance (including my daily) than the Skyline on it's own anywhere else lol, including renewal offer from previous company, which came down a bit as well.

And Skyline got insured as classic as their minimum to qualify is now 20 years old. 

Well worth giving them a call.


----------



## Sintesi (Aug 7, 2017)

RadoGTST said:


> I've insured mine with Admiral this year.
> It was cheaper on a multicar insurance (including my daily) than the Skyline on it's own anywhere else lol, including renewal offer from previous company, which came down a bit as well.
> 
> And Skyline got insured as classic as their minimum to qualify is now 20 years old.
> ...


Cool, are they OK with lots of mods on their classic car insurance?


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, I've declared mine (wheels, exhaust etc) 
On valuation they ask for what mods are installed, date, was it professionally installed and at what cost.


----------

